# Whittards



## AndyW1692 (Jun 23, 2021)

Hi all,

Just wanted to put something on here as I was just gifted a bag of Whittards - San Agustin Colombian - Single Origin Beans.

I must admit I was a little dubious to start with.. but actually, I just got a really tasty coffee out of it (to my surprise).

I didn't look at any reviews before brewing and when I did just now, I saw only bad things (from 2011), so thought I would add a thread for those that are interested  it may have changed since 2011.

I brewed a split 18g double to give me two single drinks 40g out in 30 seconds and it's really pretty nice.

Still a 'best before' and no roast date, hence my reservations. But definitely not the worst coffee I've had and much better than some cafe's I've been too recently.


----------

